# Cities prepare for riots no matter who wins



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

A lot of different blogs have been murmuring about the possibility of riots in some big cities in the event that Obama loses while polls are still projecting a win for him on Election Day.

However in an interesting new development being discussed, *by the The Hill,* police departments are also preparing for riots if Obama _*wins*_:



> Some worry that if Barack Obama loses and there is suspicion of foul play in the election, violence could ensue in cities with large black populations.
> 
> Others based the need for enhanced patrols on past riots in urban areas (following professional sports events) and also on Internet rumors.


Either way, a huge segment of society will be freaking out come the next day after the election.

Imagine the possibilities folks... No matter what happens there will unrest somewhere.

Your thoughts?


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

My thought? People are stupid.

The will of the people will be done, one way or another, one will lose, one will win. Those that don't like it, can get out.

For those that will riot if their guy wins, well, they are probably just thugs anyway, looking for an excuse.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I can see there being riots if Obama loses, the libs have proven they have a penchant for a good old fashioned loot and riot.

Cant really see it so much if McCain loses.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

barebackjack said:


> I can see there being riots if Obama loses, the libs have proven they have a penchant for a good old fashioned loot and riot.
> 
> Cant really see it so much if McCain loses.


That's right and it has been born out since 1968. That's why Denver added new city ordinances against throwing feces and urine. Sounds like moneys doesn't it? Maybe conservatives have just been out of tree swinging thing longer.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Plainsman said:


> barebackjack said:
> 
> 
> > I can see there being riots if Obama loses, the libs have proven they have a penchant for a good old fashioned loot and riot.
> ...


Yup. "We're the compassionate, caring, tolerant side", but we'll be the first to fling poop and burn stuff if things dont go our way". Libs need to grow up it would seem.


----------



## JustAnotherDog (Oct 16, 2005)

Bob Parks did a video about it in in August '08

He has a web site also: http://www.black-and-right.com/


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

I can see the masses of Obama voters rioting and looting regardless of whether they win or lose. Sorta like a sporting event, your team wins, you celebrate by burning a few cars...


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

Gun Owner said:


> I can see the masses of Obama voters rioting and looting regardless of whether they win or lose. Sorta like a sporting event, your team wins, you celebrate by burning a few cars...


i agree, but if he loses, ciites will burn like hell!


----------



## JustAnotherDog (Oct 16, 2005)

From "The Hill" http://thehill.com/leading-the-news/police-prepare-for-unrest-2008-10-21.html



> Democratic strategists and advocates for black voters say they understand officers wanting to keep the peace, but caution that excessive police presence could intimidate voters.


Unless you have something to hide why would "excessive police presence intimidate voters"?



> Carville, who served as a senior political adviser to former President Bill Clinton, said that many Democrats would be very angry if Obama loses.


So let's stir them up and make excuses now. (he forgot Biden's "Mark my words" )



> Speculation about Election-Day violence has spread on the Internet, especially on right-wing websites.


OH NO! the hatemongers!


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

AP poll shows them running even.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/27324419/?GT1=43001


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Kind of makes me wish I was young, I would go find me a good riot and get some more memories for the rockin chair years. :lol:

I think a person could hang out at a riot without actually breaking any laws. Speak softly and carry a big gun. 8)

I'm thinking if a Dem gets in there gas prices will soar just to make them look bad. Who is running the show hmm? :x


----------



## JustAnotherDog (Oct 16, 2005)

McCain supporter robbed, assaulted
By Jill King Greenwood
TRIBUNE-REVIEW
Thursday, October 23, 2008

A knife-wielding man robbed a McCain-Palin campaign volunteer and etched a "B" into her face after he saw a McCain bumper sticker on the woman's car, Pittsburgh police said.

Ashley Todd, 20, of College Station, Texas, was using an ATM at Liberty Avenue and Pearl Street in Bloomfield just before 9 p.m. Wednesday when a man approached her, put a knife to her throat and demanded $60, police said.

Todd handed the man $60 she had in her pocket and stepped away from him, investigators said. The man then noticed the bumper sticker on the woman's car, which was parked in front of the ATM. The man became very angry, made comments to Todd about John McCain and punched her in the back of the head, knocking her to the ground, police said.

"He continued to kick and punch her repeatedly and said he would teach her a lesson for supporting John McCain," said police Chief Nate Harper.

The man then carved the "B" into Todd's right cheek. Todd, who isn't familiar with the area, drove to a friend's house nearby and told her friend she wasn't sure of the exact location where the robbery took place but remembered a green sign above the ATM. The friend called police and the officer met them on Cypress Street in Bloomfield, police said.

Todd's friend offered to drive her back in the direction she came from to look at ATMs until she found the right one, police said. A police officer followed until Todd pointed out a Citizens Bank ATM at Liberty and Pearl, police said.

She declined medical treatment at the scene and said she would go to a hospital today.

Todd declined to comment.

"She is a volunteer for the McCain-Palin campaign," said campaign spokesman Peter Feldman. "Sen. McCain has reached out to her via telephone and has spoken to her and her family," as has McCain's running mate, Alaska Gov. Sarah Palin, Feldman said. "Out of respect for her privacy we're not going to comment further."

Democrat Barack Obama's campaign released a statement saying: "Our thoughts and prayers are with the young woman for her to make a speedy recovery, and we hope that the person who perpetrated this crime is swiftly apprehended and brought to justice."

Police described the suspect as black, about 6-foot-4, and said he was wearing dark-colored jeans and a black undershirt.

The ATM has a security camera and investigators are trying to watch the video, police said.

Jill King Greenwood can be reached at [email protected] or 412-321-2160.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I was listening to that on FOX tonight. All I get on the other stations is more petty worthless junk about who paid for Palins dresses. This election has been a lesson in how shallow some people can be.


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

barebackjack said:


> I can see there being riots if Obama loses, the libs have proven they have a penchant for a good old fashioned loot and riot.
> 
> Cant really see it so much if McCain loses.


Now, it becomes clear that Obama is going to win. Libs have nothing to do with this. This is what Americans will decide.


----------



## JustAnotherDog (Oct 16, 2005)

> Now, it becomes clear that Obama is going to win. Libs have nothing to do with this. This is what Americans will decide.


What?


----------

